# Which Credit Card to sign up for?



## FountainGuy (Jan 23, 2011)

Hi Folks,

So it has been about 3 months since I have moved to Dubai, and I still don't have a UAE credit card. I know I have several options with several banks, but which one to go for is what this thread is all about.

I'd like a card that has either no, or very low annual fees. As for rewards, I'd like to have free airport lounge access, preferably points I can use for travel (vacations), etc. Which card in your opinion would give me the most bang for my Dirham? What cards do you folks have, and are you satisfied with them?

Thank you for all your responses in advance!!

Cheers,
FG


----------



## Hassan_Warraich (Jun 24, 2011)

Dear FountainGuy!

as per my knowledge you should opt for ADCB.

Thanks.


----------



## Gavtek (Aug 23, 2009)

As per my better knowledge, go for Emirates NBD Skywards Platinum/Infinte card.

Skywards points for each time you use it and access to Marhaba Lounge at DXB plus many other perks (valet parking, airport transfers, free rounds of golf, etc).


----------



## dizzyizzy (Mar 30, 2008)

The ones that give the best rewards (like skywards miles) are not free nor cheap. Try Citybank or Emirates NBD, both have cards that give you miles. The annual fee on the Platinum card from Emirates NBD is 1,000 dhs. Alternatively some banks also offer the infamous 'credit card free for life madam' once you have had an account open with them for a couple of months, but no nice rewards on those cards. You just get a few points that you can hardly ever use for anything interesting.


----------



## Gavtek (Aug 23, 2009)

My card is only 700 Dhs and if I use it for almost everything instead of my debit card, I get enough miles for a free upgrade to business class every 4/5 months or so on top of the bonus 25,000 miles I got for signing up. That's cheap in my book!


----------



## indoMLA (Feb 6, 2011)

Gavtek said:


> My card is only 700 Dhs and if I use it for almost everything instead of my debit card, I get enough miles for a free upgrade to business class every 4/5 months or so on top of the bonus 25,000 miles I got for signing up. That's cheap in my book!


^AED700 for a credit card is steep in my opinion. However, it appears that you get get use of the card and it is worth it to you.

OP, I would try to get a no foreign transaction fee credit card from Canada that you can use world-wide with no issues. Sorry I am not much help as I agree with Dizzy in that many of the cards that give you decent rewards don't come cheap and since I am only limited to the card in the GCC (if that), then I am better off with a card from back home. I still get miles and points to use toward flights and hotels, so I am happy with that.

Good Luck.


----------



## w_man (Apr 16, 2010)

indoMLA said:


> ^AED700 for a credit card is steep in my opinion. However, it appears that you get get use of the card and it is worth it to you.
> 
> OP, I would try to get a no foreign transaction fee credit card from Canada that you can use world-wide with no issues. Sorry I am not much help as I agree with Dizzy in that many of the cards that give you decent rewards don't come cheap and since I am only limited to the card in the GCC (if that), then I am better off with a card from back home. I still get miles and points to use toward flights and hotels, so I am happy with that.
> 
> Good Luck.


Just a warning though - Having a Canadian CC is considered a 'tie' to the country and could be held against you by the CRA for tax purposes.

I was advised to cancel mine - I was told I *could* keep one to maintain a credit rating in Canada but try never to use it.


----------



## dizzyizzy (Mar 30, 2008)

Gavtek said:


> My card is only 700 Dhs and if I use it for almost everything instead of my debit card, I get enough miles for a free upgrade to business class every 4/5 months or so on top of the bonus 25,000 miles I got for signing up. That's cheap in my book!


I have the same card but the annual fee is 1000 dhs and I did not get any sign up bonus, only a mont blanc pen that I'd happily given away for a sign up bonus


----------



## zin (Oct 28, 2010)

The ADCB platinum card is 500 AED yearly and offers lounge access throughout the world. I think you can use it a few times for free and then they charge $20 for each lounge usage. It's better for Etihad miles though not Skywards.


----------

